# I need help picking out a t shirt brand name



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

The t shirt line will be directed towards dads.
I know that is very broad but that's all I have come up with so far. At least that's what the designs will be about. Fathers spending time with sons.

The few names I thought of incorporating dad in it were already taken.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Try playing around with ideas using one of the online thesaurus sites like Thesaurus.com | Find Synonyms and Antonyms of Words at Thesaurus.com


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

How about "D.A.D.S" Initials for "Dads And Dependent Son(s)

Or "The shirt off of dad's back"


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Dad's Tshirt - His today, mine tomorrow

Dadtee knows best


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

My dad gives a "tee" about me


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Those are all great ideas.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

drcigg said:


> The t shirt line will be directed towards dads.
> I know that is very broad but that's all I have come up with so far. At least that's what the designs will be about. Fathers spending time with sons.
> 
> The few names I thought of incorporating dad in it were already taken.


How bout PapaSon?


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

This is what my girlfriend came up with yesterday. 
Father son interpretation
Father son concepts
Father son depictions
Father son composition

My son comes up with all the ideas for the designs and I work with the graphic designer


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldn't include "Dad" or "father" in the title at all. Sounds shady to me.

Pick a gallant gentleman's name. Make it up. Look at famous brands that have made up names: Ann Taylor (not a real person), Haagen-Dasz (American company that wanted to sound European), Aunt Jemima (fake person), Betty Crocker (fake person), etc.

Yes, you are new and you want people to connect with your brand. The thinking process for most business startups is to make a name that explains what you do.

Except people won't necessarily find you because of your name, and even if they do, the name doesn't close the deal. The person behind it does.

Even for search engine optimization, your business name isn't as important as how you design your site. I can go and register a totally random domain name (asfdjopt4230.com or something) and my SEO skills mean I will probably rank better than FunShirtsForDad.com.

Come up with something catchy and memorable, not just some words that describe what you do. Plus, do you want to be shoehorned into just that product 10 years from now?

Your user name is drcigg. Play on that. How about Alan Pipe Clothiers? It sounds really powerful, and the term "pipe" reminds people of grandpa's smoking tool. But you're not selling ties and suits, you're selling designs for dad. Make the site feel vintagey, and take photos of dad-looking guys doing dad things wearing your designs. Mowing the law, playing with kids, cooking on a BBQ.

Sell your brand through imagery, not just a name.


----------



## PublicNuisance (Sep 13, 2014)

Best thing to do is brainstorm. Write some words down, your target market, your products, words that you like and take it from there! I've done this a few times and I find that all of a sudden the penny seems to drop! Good luck


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

What about Dad Shirts? Just simple like that


----------



## PublicNuisance (Sep 13, 2014)

drcigg said:


> The t shirt line will be directed towards dads.
> I know that is very broad but that's all I have come up with so far. At least that's what the designs will be about. Fathers spending time with sons.
> 
> The few names I thought of incorporating dad in it were already taken.


What about something like ladsndads or dadsnlads? lad2dad ladtodad?


----------



## wardogbobie (Oct 10, 2013)

what i do is. pic a bunch of words you like.... then try to put them togather to make a name.


----------



## Mbuk (Feb 24, 2013)

I like Dad shirts like the guy above said, nice a simple!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Papa Joe Clothing. The dot com is available. As mentioned above, come up with a fictional character that goes by the name Papa Joe.


----------



## T4R (Sep 16, 2014)

and if you may use the song, you can use it on your site and people will contact with your brand by hearing the name and viceversa


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

something like 'lads2dads' seems kinda... well... just not feelin' that one, sorry.  plus, it excludes the lasses. 'modern father'... yeah, that sucks, too. i'm not getting the concept, i guess. i mean, you could call it 'dad in plaid,' but are these supposed to be 'dad' shirts, i.e. you see some guy wearing this and you say, 'oh, well, yeah, of course *that* guy is a father'?


----------

